# DIY drop checker solution



## GhostRider (Jan 17, 2011)

Ive heard you can do it with ph test solution, but what else and what steps do i need to acomplish this?

Thanks guys


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

You need the 'ph regent'/ph test liquid, and 4dKH solution, as in you use a kh test kit and it takes for drops(d) for the color to change. You put the solution in the drop checker with 3-5 drops of regent and put it in the tank. The 4dKH solution will ensure an accurate reading is to why it's used. There's diy threads to make it or you can purchase it off eBay ^^


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

First buy or make a 4 dKH standard solution (consisting of distilled water and a tiny bit of baking soda only). There are several ways to make it, including http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/f...rating-test-kits-non-chemists.html#post801218

Fill the drop checker bulb about half full of this 4 dKH water, then add 2-3 drops of pH test kit reagent, one that is yellow at low pH and blue at high pH, such as the API pH test kit reagent.


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

i'd actually use around 10 drops of the ph reagent to get a darker color that's easier to read. making 4dkh is very simple. just buy a gallon of distilled water or RO, water hardness testing kit, baking soda (pure sodium bicarbonate), and a plastic disposable fork(can be metal). the fork is used for small amounts of baking soda. scoop the tip of one of the prongs for a minute amount and add to the water, test, and then adjust as necessary. shouldn't take you more than 5 minutes.


----------



## Submarinr (Apr 13, 2011)

neilshieh said:


> i'd actually use around 10 drops of the ph reagent to get a darker color that's easier to read. making 4dkh is very simple. just buy a gallon of distilled water or RO, water hardness testing kit, baking soda (pure sodium bicarbonate), and a plastic disposable fork(can be metal). the fork is used for small amounts of baking soda. scoop the tip of one of the prongs for a minute amount and add to the water, test, and then adjust as necessary. shouldn't take you more than 5 minutes.


Neil, ths is by far the simplest "recipe" i've seen. many thanks!
took me about 10 mins ;-)P

now, can anyone tell me how many hrs before soln will change color??

tia

Joe


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

That all depends entirely on the surface area of the solution in your drop checker, and the area of contact between the tank water and trapped air bubble.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

It took about an hour for my homemade DC to change. Commercial types may work a little better if they have larger openings in the bottom.


----------

